# Some of my work



## Deathender (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I got into photography about 10 years ago and it remained a hobby for me.

I found this forum quite helpful for tips and to view other people's work.  Recently found out that I can make a small gallery here.  I'd like to share some of my pics that I have uploaded to the forum and maybe get some criticism if possible.

By the gate - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


Here are some other resources I use to display my photography:
Kantemirov Photography
https://www.flickr.com/photos/deathender
https://www.facebook.com/Deathender
Arthur Kantemirov on Fotoblur

If anyone could give me any tips, or give some advice on how to and which other sites to use, I would be really thankful.
It's sad when you realize that you spend more time putting out your work on the internet than doing actual photography. 

Cheers!


----------



## mmaria (May 22, 2014)

any way..... bmp


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

You know...you will get people to critique your work if you post it here or in the appropriate forum one by one or a few at time instead of linking your website or the gallery to your post. I myself will not go to a link page unless otherwise I see a good sampling of anyone's post. And to keep a post interesting and wanting people to look at it, then read it, make your title a little bit more out of the normal "normal" title...like a photo of a bird with it's wing outstretched "When I grow up, I want to be this big!!!" or something similar, if you get the picture of what I am trying to tell you here....


----------



## Deathender (May 22, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> You know...you will get people to critique your work if you post it here or in the appropriate forum one by one or a few at time instead of linking your website or the gallery to your post. I myself will not go to a link page unless otherwise I see a good sampling of anyone's post. And to keep a post interesting and wanting people to look at it, then read it, make your title a little bit more out of the normal "normal" title...like a photo of a bird with it's wing outstretched "When I grow up, I want to be this big!!!" or something similar, if you get the picture of what I am trying to tell you here....



Thank you for your response Izziek. 

I uploaded a few images to the forum:
By the gate - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery

Here's some of my work:


----------



## CdTSnap (May 22, 2014)

Beautiful city, great shots.


----------



## Stevepwns (May 22, 2014)

I really like the masked lady. Very nice shot


----------



## IzzieK (May 23, 2014)

Excellent work...


----------



## Deathender (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

